# Tren cough



## Cyclemaniac (Aug 11, 2016)

So I'm just curious in some of your guys input on this subject, Iv read many things but I'd like to hear some personal stories and solutions. Iv been getting tren cough with this amazing tren I'm using almost everytime, today I got it within second of injecting, mid Injecting I start getting the nasty chemical taste so I slammed the rest In there threw the needle (literally) and B lined to the freezer to stick my head in there. This time was the longest it ever lasted which was about 3-4 mins I would say and sore as **** for about 10 mins after that, the freezer helps me to not cough but doesn't do anything for the fact I feel like I'm dying. I usually keep a cold water next to me but I couldn't even take a drink it hurt so bad. I haven't experienced this cough in a few years, but this particular brand Iv noticed by my gains are amazing but what really causes that damn cough!


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 11, 2016)

Some react to the benzyl alcohol in stronger concentrations of Tren - thats my guess as to why you're experiencing the cough.


----------



## Cyclemaniac (Aug 11, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Some react to the benzyl alcohol in stronger concentrations of Tren - thats my guess as to why you're experiencing the cough.



So maybe this particular brand has more in it then the others. The last few cycles I noticed the tren wasn't nearly as strong and no cough. The first cycle was hard core tren and I got the cough and this one same thing.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 11, 2016)

No matter what anyone says we still don't know what causes the cough.. we never will


----------



## Yaya (Aug 11, 2016)

*update*

Tren cough is jesus telling u "ur crazy my son"


----------



## snake (Aug 11, 2016)

From what I heard, Ace is known more for the Tren cough more than E. I can say I never got it on E. I actually had something close to Tren cough with test cyp. Not as bad but just a nagging cough and tickle for about 3-4 min after an injection. 

Personally, considering all the other sides you can have with Tren and adding that in 3x/wk, I'd be questioning why I'm putting myself through this.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm not to sure if the potency of the drug itself has anything to do with the cough or not. Idoubt it.


----------



## Runningwild (Aug 11, 2016)

No real knowledge of this other than I have experienced the same.  Then cough when I was on ace but nothing on E


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 11, 2016)

Try doing your injection slower. I mean like it should take you 2-3 min to empty the tube


----------



## snake (Aug 11, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> Try doing your injection slower. I mean like it should take you 2-3 min to empty the tube



Cyclemaniac,

Please take into consideration T4L uses a lawn dart connected to a turkey baster for his Tren injections.


----------



## DreamChaser (Aug 11, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> Try doing your injection slower. I mean like it should take you 2-3 min to empty the tube



This been a while since ice had the unpleasant experience


----------



## ron1204 (Aug 11, 2016)

Where are you shooting it? Are you aspirating?
From years of tren use luckily ive only gotten it once. Yes very bad experience. Thought i was gonna die for a second. 
Ive heard that it happens when u get some oil directly in a vain. Not exactly sure of the validity of that though.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 11, 2016)

Never got any cough .I heard you can get it with other compounds as well as tren


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 11, 2016)

Yaya said:


> No matter what anyone says we still don't know what causes the cough.. we never will



This ^^^^  nobody knows what causes tren cough. Can happen with items other than tren. I have gotten it from test cyp deca and test no ester. But with tren ace I would get it every other shot.  With tren e... nope nevermind not gonna say it and jinx myself.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 11, 2016)

snake said:


> Cyclemaniac,
> 
> Please take into consideration T4L uses a lawn dart connected to a turkey baster for his Tren injections.





Also take into consideration that I have more experience with tren than Snake.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 11, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> Also take into consideration that I have more experience with tren than Snake.



Daaaaayyyuuummm!!!!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 12, 2016)

Op 

There are other ways to beat it.  

Did you try mixing the tren with your test in the barrel


----------



## Cyclemaniac (Aug 13, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> Op
> 
> There are other ways to beat it.
> 
> Did you try mixing the tren with your test in the barrel



Oh ya I always mix it with mast and prop, always aspirate, Iv noticed it happens more when I inject to fast. I use 23g needles so sometimes I can't help it or if I'm in a hurry. But when I go super slow it doesn't hurt as bad.


----------



## zenergy (Aug 19, 2016)

it's a venous phenomenon that causes the respiratory issues.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 20, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Some react to the benzyl alcohol in stronger concentrations of Tren - thats my guess as to why you're experiencing the cough.



there should never be an increase in ba in any compound. Ba is an agent that prevents bacterial growth while not destroying the hormone. Its a preservative. Its not used for binding. BB is the one that will fluctuate. If someone is using more than 1 to 2 % ba then they are retards.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 20, 2016)

Bunch of fkn pussies in here crying about tren cough. Ive had it for years and still use tren all the dam time. You want to grow muscles like a real man or do you want to grow a pussy like a little bitch....because there are some little bitches in here. Fkn deal with it or quit.

See now that's how a motha fka on tren speaks!


----------



## zenergy (Aug 20, 2016)

I agree, i never noticed mine til i heard folks promoting it. Honestly, after you inject if you have a cough its just more reassurance your tren  is onboard and working.
Side effects are included in life in general.


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 21, 2016)

A lot of sources put extra solvents in to create the illusion that their tren is better


----------



## WickedIrish (Feb 7, 2017)

OTC nasal allergy spray Nasacort works for me. It also, help with my cardio when Tren is killing it.


----------



## pix3r (Mar 13, 2017)

I use to get them too. I started mixing it with my shot of sus250 and it improved... now i get it maybe 1/10 times or so... but I still have the damn long-term cough and the high BP while on... something you just have to put up with if you want tren


----------

